# Sadie Kidded. Ziva kidded - all done for spring



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadie is on day 137 and Ziva is on 131 so they both technically could even go on the same day :hair: but I really doubt it.

I have pictures up on my FB fan page - let me know if you can't view them and then I will try and post some here.

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid ... aid=299347

I really need does out of Sadie -- And I really would like at least two does from Ziva

Sadie is bred to Sampson and Ziva to Dude. These will be my last Dude babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

Pictures come up just fine..... they are beautiful Stacey..... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

They are beautiful. I have been on a kick about wanting a black and white goat. Now after seeing yours made me want one even more.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

I don't have any black and white goats sadly - I do love them though. My herd is all browns and white. Hoping my buck born in May is black and white (nearly impossible but one can dream  )


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

Ok, now I am getting old for sure. I thought the white one had black spots in your pictures. well I guess I proved my point though because I have black/white or write/black on my mind. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

They look great Stacey!! Ziva is looking so much like her mom  And I hope she has at least 3 in there...she doesn't have long to go and if she's deep like Sw P she might surprise you with 4.

Sadie is a really pretty girl...I'll say twins with her and I hope at least one of each or :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

Very pretty Stacey, they all look awesome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

im going to pack my kidding kit today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

:wink: :hi5: good idea.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

I kind of got distracted updating my website and doing my budget so I may have to do it over the weekend as I need to get ready for work now. Eh thats ok Sadie isnt due till next week anyway - all the stuff is on my dresser in my room I just like to get it into the barn for easy access.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

With your schedule yeah....you are a very busy girl.... you have plenty of time then..... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

Tomorrow is going to be hectic! I have feeding horses at 7:00 then work 9-2 then I go straight to my other salon job and work 3-5 on some updos for a highschool fashion show. Return home and then go to church to meet with the childrens play director to look through costumes at 7:30. Then its back to work at 9am on sat till 4 then I have someone coming over to disbud their kid at 5:30.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sadie day 137 Ziva day 131*

Gee.....that is definitely a tight schedule..... I don't know how you do it all....your one super lady...... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 140 Ziva day 135*

140 for Sadie today 135 for Ziva

No pictures today - maybe tomorrow BUT both their udders are growing and Ziva looks the most uncomfortable (understandably)

Its getting dark or I would run out and take pictures. Tomorrow i plan on cleaning the barn so I will be out there all day with them.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sadie day 140 Ziva day 135*

Hopefully you get LOTS of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe you don't have any black and whites Stacey...aren't you the fan of solid blacks?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 140 Ziva day 135*

*sigh* I know I want a black BADLY but as it seems I am doomed to not have one. If one of my does has a black I might have to keep it


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sadie day 140 Ziva day 135*

Just hearing you schedule make me tired. :ZZZ: So excited for you and the new babies coming. praying for healthy :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sadie day 140 Ziva day 135*



StaceyRoop said:


> *sigh* I know I want a black BADLY but as it seems I am doomed to not have one. If one of my does has a black I might have to keep it


I just put a deposit on a black with white poll and blue eyes at Tukswitt....I will let you know when I bred her, I may get a black from her and Flashy ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 141 Ziva day 136*

This is Ziva and her mom Sweet Pea (who is on day 65 look at that little udder going)









Ziva is pretty deep bodied right now









and wide 









Sadie -- day 141









she was being very private today so I had to take this from far away hence why its so zoomed looking


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sadie day 141 Ziva day 136*

I hope you have babies soon! Will be watchin' for updates! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 141 Ziva day 136*

im hoping its later rather then sooner  I have a full week - if she waited till next monday I would be happy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 144 Ziva day 138*

Ok so I just remembered Sadie is blue eyed so I get the excitement of seeing if they are blue eyed or not when born 

Sadie is on 144 today and ligaments are still there but the area around them is starting to give away so thats improvement. SHHH dont say anything but I would like her to kid on Monday. Tomorrow I have work 12-8pm and Friday I work 9-2pm and at 8pm I have my bosses birthday party and I want to go.

her udder as filled just a tiny bit - hardly enough to notice in pictures if at all

will try to update this once photobucket decides to WORK :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 144 Ziva day 138*

ok pictures

Sadie 144

















This was her on monday(142)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie day 144 Ziva day 138*

IDK Stacey, I don't think she'll wait til Monday. Her udder is showing changes....and very promising looking too!

I'm so glad that Sw P was bred and settled, even though you'll see kids later, she is a doe that looks great as a mama.
Ziva is filling up nice too,she has some very nice width in the rear!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Sadie day 144 Ziva day 138*

I'm thinking pink for you! I really hope you get your girls you want. I know how it is wanting girls so darn bad, I'm in the same boat with a doe I have due on the 16th. I need girls so bad out of her

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 146 Ziva day 140*

Ok so Sadie reached 146 with no real changes - she is a 3 year old Second Freshener

[attachment=1:9ff36y5y]IMG_0001.jpg[/attachment:9ff36y5y]

Ziva is catching up here reaching 140 today - she is a 2 year old First Freshener (well almost 2)

[attachment=0:9ff36y5y]IMG_0002.jpg[/attachment:9ff36y5y]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 146 Ziva day 140*

I hope 2 from Sadie....and 3 from Ziva, they're making progress!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 146 Ziva day 140*

Wow! It almost looks like Ziva is going to beat Sadie to the finish line! Both are very pretty girls, and ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 147 Ziva day 141*

Sadie;s udder has almost doubled but ligs are still there

Pictures of both girls later - I have to go help my friend who is having some kind of crisis moment and needs someone to talk to :roll: :sigh:

Figure tomorrow or monday she will kid.

Tomorrow is a TERRIBLE day for her to kid for me but Im sure thats when she will find it most convenient :angelgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 147 Ziva day 141*

ok pictures as promised:

Sadie day 147 Ligs are looser but far from being gone. Overly interested in treats and isnt running from me anymore. I have her in a stall to herself with lots of hay. 
[attachment=3:1rjoqmv5]IMG_0008.JPG[/attachment:1rjoqmv5]
[attachment=0:1rjoqmv5]IMG_0009.JPG[/attachment:1rjoqmv5]
Around 6pm
[attachment=5:1rjoqmv5]IMG_0003.jpg[/attachment:1rjoqmv5]
around 10:30pm
[attachment=4:1rjoqmv5]IMG_0015.jpg[/attachment:1rjoqmv5]

Ziva 141 no udder change and her ligs are still firmly in place, area around them might be starting to loosen but nothing major. She is back to her lovey self.
[attachment=1:1rjoqmv5]IMG_0006.JPG[/attachment:1rjoqmv5]
[attachment=2:1rjoqmv5]IMG_0010.jpg[/attachment:1rjoqmv5]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 147 Ziva day 141*

I really hope they wait til you can be there with them!! Sadies udder looks as though it will be extremely nice!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 147 Ziva day 141*

Well I bought her for her udder so it should be  Hamlet puts awesome udders on his daughters :thumb: Sadie was a super smart choice to add to my herd for that aspect. Cant wait to see what she has - bred to Sampson these kids should be awesome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

Ok so this afternoon she filled that udder!

































Sorry a bit excited 

She wouldnt leave me alone









and here is a bit of how she is acting - she is obsessed with treats all of a sudden (Click on picture and you can see the video)


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

Wow! Look at that udder! Is she losing her ligs yet? :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

they are a bit looser but nothing major yet to get me overly excited or up all night


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

Don't you just hate how they make us wait? Silly things.... :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

im use to it - I just want her to kid tomorrow so I can be here


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

can't wait for pics of babies. Yep udder filled alright, I bet she goes tomorrow. My doe is on day 146 (standard doe though) udder is not filling yet, but I can hardley stand the wait.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

Wow her udder DOES look gorgeous! Love it! How's her foreudder? She's a Fairlea Hamlet daughter? Hmmmm....nice.... might have to get me one of those :wink: 
I'm headed to your site to check out her pedigree....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

Correct she is a Hamlet daughter. Love the udders Hamlet puts on his daughters. I know Ashley has two daughters available. She owns Hamlet now.

I bought Sadie for her udder as I needed better udders in my herd. She is very correct too though - the whole package in my opinion.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 148 Ziva day 142*

:drool: :drool: Wonderful udder and a fast fill!! I hope she doesn't make it a late night tomorrow birth!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

Ok Sadie is having good contractions now -- posty and full udder

Should be kids soon.

Will keep you updated


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

Thoughts and prayers sent for a healthy happy delivery!!! Hope you get those girls!


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

Yay babies... That is so exciting..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

Doe buck twins. Both blue eyes. Sadie loves them both trying to nurse even before they stand. Pictures on my Facebook fan page and profile pages. Go take a look.

Doe is either black and white or chocolate and white buck is light brown and white


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

That was fast. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

I might have been a bit overly excited the buck may or may not have blue eyes. Time will tell. Doe does though!

Im going to have a hard time selling her!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

:clap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

photos - dont feel like resizing them all

http://photobucket.com/year2011


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Race is on: Sadie day 149 IN LABOR Ziva day 143 loose li*

:applaud: yeah..well done..they are beautiful~~!! congrats  :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Buck is for sale and the doe is on reserve at the moment

Now for Ziva day 143.... hope this kidding doesnt keep her holding those kids in!
[attachment=0:2bmge162]IMG_0057.JPG[/attachment:2bmge162]


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

beautiful........


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Sadie day 140 Ziva day 135*



StaceyRoop said:


> *sigh* I know I want a black BADLY but as it seems I am doomed to not have one. If one of my does has a black I might have to keep it


Congrats! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Adorable babies! It looks like you finally got your black doe, and blue eyes at that! :leap: Very nice. And I was so certain Ziva was going to win the race. Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

So glad that all went well!!

Beautiful kids too....and it sure does look as though that baby girl is black!
You got your BE black doe, and since Sadie has an awesome looking udder, I bet that lil' girl will do very well.

Congratulations :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Congratulations! :stars: 
They are both adorable!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Congrats! They are both beautiful!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Aw-congrats Stacey-what nice looking kids! And her udder looks great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

11:30 check

ligs almost gone for Ziva - udder is the same

pictures from this evening
[attachment=4:3e1xpa0j]IMG_0073.JPG[/attachment:3e1xpa0j]
[attachment=3:3e1xpa0j]IMG_0072.jpg[/attachment:3e1xpa0j]
[attachment=2:3e1xpa0j]IMG_0076.JPG[/attachment:3e1xpa0j]

and jsut for giggles Sweet Pea day 73 (Ziva's mom)
[attachment=1:3e1xpa0j]IMG_0075.JPG[/attachment:3e1xpa0j]
[attachment=0:3e1xpa0j]IMG_0077.JPG[/attachment:3e1xpa0j]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Her cha cha looks very.. um... ready LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

I think she was having a mild contraction in that picture -- she was doing that all day today.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

So exciting! Now can you tell my doe's to get going like yours?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

I would --- but it doesnt always help


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 143 loose ligs*

Rats! I'm about ready to start squeezing them when I go out there LOL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Woke up this morning to another screaming goat -- Ziva's ligs are gone

Udder is only mildly filled. No contractions that I can see. Very tempted to go back to bed for a few hours. :sleeping:

[attachment=1:32s3f8ff]IMG_0058.jpg[/attachment

YOu can see it behind the leg now so I guess it is filling
[attachment=0]IMG_0063.JPG[/attachment:32s3f8ff]


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Yay! babies can't wait. Yoppe's ligs were gone this morning too, just don't know when she's going to get this started.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

:clap: Sorry about the sleep.. been there and done that and will be doing it again! :sleeping: :ZZZ: :laugh:


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Cute kiddos! Can't wait to see the next ones!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

took a half hour nap - feel much better

Ziva is having mild contractions -- heading back out to check on her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

hanging close to mom









udder is finally filling - guess she is those fill as she labors girl









Figures! (my town is where the crossbars are)
[attachment=0:2ly8cjoy]Picture 1.png[/attachment:2ly8cjoy]


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

:leap: Babies soon! You are about to get what we got early this morning around 4:00 AM. It was very brief but rained pretty hard. I was hoping it would throw my girl into labor but no such luck. :GAAH: Can't wait to see what Ziva has in there for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

She will probably hold out till late this afternoon while Im at work  :sigh: hopefully my brother is up to the challenge OR she waits till I get home after 8pm

Things are progressing slowly so is possible.

Udder has a ways to go to fill and her ligs came back a tad. She is chowing down on food and chewing her cud. I didnt see any contractions when I was out there last (about 30min ago). She doesnt seem that uncomfortable.

So its a wait and see....FF take a while - it so reminds me of Sweet Pea's FF. She dragged it out all day and then had them at 9pm that night just as soon as I pulled into the driveway she started pushing. So maybe Ziva will take after her mom


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Good luck Stacey hope she waits till you get home this evening. Cant wait to see those pretty babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

she probably will wait -- she was just hanging out in the pen

I can feel a lig on her left side it came back a bit. And I can feel babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

I was pulling out of the driveway for work and I see Sadie's rear is high and she is off to herself and I thought "darn, oh well hope things dont progress to fast"

I go less then a mile and my phone vibrates telling me I have a VM. I check it and its my boss telling me we are slow so I can come in at 4 instead of 2! So I call her back thank her and tell her how happy it made me. She then tells me to call before I come in because if things are still slow I dotn have to come in at all!

What a blessing


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

WOW God is Great.

I am happy it sounds like you will be ther for the new arrivals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

She called me again -- said to call at 5 to see if I need to come in at all

Storm coming through -- yeah seh will start pushign just as it downpours :roll: at this point I dont CARE just as long as she starts PUSHING sometime soon :hair: :GAAH:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... 57&theater


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

I hope she decides to go when you are home! So sorry about the wake up this morning!! Glad you got a nap though


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Well hopefully work stays slow and your girl has babies before the big storm.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Im thinking I have to go in -- this progress is way to slow for my liking. Going to let the calcium drench do its thing and if work says I can stay home I am going in to see if a kid is positioned wrong.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

had to pull two out -- 2 boys 1 girl one boy is polled other two are horned

pictures later


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Wow...hope mama and kids are well :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Wow I made it to work! That storm was not fun.

Ok have a few min before client gets in.

I knew that with her contracting all day and no pushes something was wrong. Called work at 4:50 and they said we need you. I then went back out felt in with 2 fingers she yelled like crazy but I felt teeth ran back inside told mom I needed her to hold ziva she came out. I then felt a hoof and was happy but she still wasn't pushing so I got my whole fist in and tried to wrap my fingers around his head. Took a while but I finally got him out with much prayer.

more soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Ok still have time thought client arrived.
she wanted him right away and started licking him yay. But still no pushes. Check time 5:00 ok not much time mom says pull the next one. I have to go in up to my wrist. Poor ziva was screaming :'( then I felt two hooves but couldn't grasp them - I break the bag but everything was so slimy. I get one hoof partially out and second hoof was coming mom grab this hoof. But no head was coming she said "back legs?" I was almost convinced till the head came out with the body boy did ziva scream. The head was bent backtowards the stomach

While she cleaned that one off (girl) she eventually pushed out the third a boy with no effort.

Ziva tore some  but she is being a good mom

We put them in the stall and the first was getting up looking for udder when I left. Gave hay grain and mom gave molasses water while I scrubbed up and left the house by 5:30!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

So glad that everything worked out :hug:

Congratulations on your FF TRIPLETS!!!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

WOOOWW!! That is crazy...scary stuff...It seems like FF like to do things like that! You know our story with Marcie this year. It about scared me out of looking forward to future kiddings! Congrats...and SO glad they are all okay. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Im so amazed at how God arranged this day so you could be there & get to work on time! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Congrats on the triplets! Too bad it was so hard on Ziva and you but everyone healthy so thats great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sadie Kidded. Ziva day 144 ligs gone*

Wow Stacey what an afternoon! I am so glad that you went in and got the kids out! I hope Ziva gets to feeling better soon as I am sure she's very sore. She'll have 3 kids to keep her mind occupied though  I can't wait to see pics! Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

working on pictures now


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations x3! Sounds like it got off to a rough start, but so glad it all turned out okay for the most part. Ziva is fortunate you were home. Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ziva seems to be doing jsut fine -- kids were fine when I checked on them. Everyone is locked in the barn and staying dry.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Ziva is lucky to have you and your mom with her today. I hope I'm able to be there for our four girls when they kid soon. Good job!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the babies, Stacey! Amazing that you got to be there for her - imagine if you hadn't :-/

LW


----------

